# Yikes! Airfare to St. Thomas



## Serina (Jul 7, 2017)

Just checked airfare to St.Thomas from the midwest and it's outrageous. We are thinking of changing our plans. Wondering if others have/are experiencing the same thing from your location?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 7, 2017)

We have opted not to go to St Thomas and St John next year mainly because of this. We are planning to head to Aruba instead.


----------



## ilene13 (Jul 8, 2017)

I bought tickets for weeks 51/52 from Tampa to Aruba  for about $750/pp the day they were loaded into the AAsystem.  Within 2 days they were $1200/pp.  prices are ridiculous this year.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 8, 2017)

Wow, I wanted to go to the carribean for our vacation next year, I guess I will be looking at Mexico or someplace else warm...yikes this airfares are getting out of control


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 8, 2017)

We really do want to go to the USVI sometime on a land based trip. We have been several times on cruises. The economics of other options just end up taking us elsewhere. We go to Mexico and next year are doing Aruba and even Barbados. Getting to these places is just cheaper. Really looking forward to Barbados.


----------



## Chrisky (Jul 8, 2017)

We usually fly to Barbados, and unfortunately did not book our seats early. So now just waiting for the price to come down for March into April,  which I am confident it will.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 8, 2017)

Chrisky said:


> We usually fly to Barbados


So you mean, sometimes you drive?


----------



## jimf41 (Jul 9, 2017)

Airfares to STT have increased dramatically this year for the prime weeks, 51, 52, and 7. We own week 7 but I also have two regular plat weeks that I use on either side of week 7. We go BC non-stop from JFK and those fares have remained constant over the past decade or so, about $600 to $800 R/T. My children come down on week 7 and those fares have fluctuated wildly over the years. For 2018 the lowest non-stop fares from JFK were $1200 R/T for coach with Delta asking $2400. My son finally found a one stop flight for $800 in coach with AA. Three legs of that trip are First class but it's an 8 hr trip instead of 4.

The thing that puzzles me is that I can rent a car cheaper in St Thomas in February than I can at Ocean Pointe in July.


----------



## Serina (Jul 9, 2017)

It's crazy...we were looking at flights for the first week in March and they are outrageous. Delta is our only real option and their prices are "sky high". LOL!


----------



## MPERL (Jul 9, 2017)

Serina said:


> Just checked airfare to St.Thomas from the midwest and it's outrageous. We are thinking of changing our plans. Wondering if others have/are experiencing the same thing from your location?


We use miles every year.


----------



## Sandy (Jul 9, 2017)

I have been planning a trip from CLT to STT end of August.  I found them to be outrageous too.  Last year I could get around $650 out of Charlotte. Direct on American Airlines. This year the prices kept fluctuating up to $799 or so, and down to $650.  But I never seemed to catch it. 

I recently found, and booked a flight on United through DC, then to STT.  It worked for me because my friend will fly out of DC. So we join together on the last let.  Price $590. I am happy. But then next day it is $545, direct CLT to STT.  Go figure.


----------



## Chrisky (Jul 9, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> So you mean, sometimes you drive?


Yes, we have this super car/boat and slowly sail down to the Caribbean!  LOL.  Just to clarify, we usually fly to Barbados, but on other occasions we fly to other Caribbean islands!


----------



## lizap (Jul 9, 2017)

ilene13 said:


> I bought tickets for weeks 51/52 from Tampa to Aruba  for about $750/pp the day they were loaded into the AAsystem.  Within 2 days they were $1200/pp.  prices are ridiculous this year.



This is what happens when you have less competition (as a result of mergers).


----------



## RALnGA (Jul 9, 2017)

We have been going to Nassau flying out of Atlanta for about $350 or less per person for the last ten years. For flights this May prices were over *$550*. I waited and waited for prices to drop they never did. In February I was checking pricing for all airlines from all cities. I live in Augusta Ga, I saw where we could drive down to Jacksonville FL (3 1/2 hour's- it takes us 2 1/2 hours to drive to Atlanta)   board in Jacksonville - lay over in Atlanta for about an hour- then on to Nassau- round trip for *$290* , there were three of us so we saved over $900( Delta )

RAL


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 11, 2017)

Re: STT flights - as a data point (perhaps useless)

Last year (10 months in advance) I booked our June 2017 SFO-STT flight (UA: SFO-IAH-STT and STT-IAD-SFO) - 1st class RT for $2000 for 2 of us. ($1000 each - Bargain). In the past, that is about the same cost to fly coach SFO-STT (via MIA or ATL) on American/Delta when taking in consideration baggage fees.  

I would suggest to search often - and important to know target price (ours is ~$900 each).  That same SFO-STT UA flight doubled after I made the reservation.


----------



## SandyPGravel (Jul 17, 2017)

Serina said:


> Just checked airfare to St.Thomas from the midwest and it's outrageous. We are thinking of changing our plans. Wondering if others have/are experiencing the same thing from your location?



When are you thinking of going?  From what airport?  I booked from ORD to STT for $427/pp last week, for travel Feb 22 to Mar 2.


----------



## mdurette (Jul 21, 2017)

Jet Blue works well from the Northeast to STT.

I just looked at BOS - STT.   march 1 - march 8th    As low as $414 non stop both ways.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 22, 2017)

Suggestion only check Southwest & Jet Blue they both have increase their number of flights to the islands.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 22, 2017)

pedro47 said:


> Suggestion only check Southwest & Jet Blue they both have increase their number of flights to the islands.


I don't think Southwest flies to STT.


----------



## brownhaired_girl (Jul 22, 2017)

American Airlines has some flights in January STT to Miami for  $129 OW  and Sun Country will be starting flights  MSP to STT in December for what looks like around $350 one way non-stop.


----------



## markestacio (Jul 30, 2017)

Is there an inflation with the airfare?


----------

